

Ask HN: Appetite for DevOps Screencasts? - WestCoastJustin

Hi,<p>I am putting together a sysadmin/dev/ops screencast site, the kind of thing I wished existed, when I was coming up as a sysadmin.<p>I have produced five episodes so far @ http://sysadmincasts.com/<p><pre><code>  - Am I on the right track?
  - Episode ideas? Automation seems to be taking off. Puppet for sure.
  - General feedback..
</code></pre>
Thanks,
Jusitn
======
roderick3427
I'd say you're on the right track. I wouldn't mind seeing some screencast of
the following:

\- How to setup automated deployment for rails apps, scala play apps, node.js
apps and so forth.

\- How to use Vagrant to simulate an app that uses riak clusters.

~~~
jyu
I'd like to see setup, automated deployment, and maybe going through some
basic troubleshooting when you can't just search for it.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks for the feedback!

------
makerops
I also have <http://makerops.com> coming soon, look for the first videos
7/1/13

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Awesome, the more people in this space the better!

------
cpursley
I'm interested in getting notified when new screencasts are available. Where
can I add my email address?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Okay, I could add a form, or would a RSS feed be better? Maybe I'll add both,
and see what the turn out is. Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
tptacek
For the love of all that is holy, when people offer you their email addresses,
take them! Don't look for alternate ways to engage prospects long term. Get
email right, right now.

There's a reason email drip marketing is such a hot topic in startupland right
now. It turns out that email is a pretty damned effective way to stay engaged
with people, especially compared to "hoping someone subscribes to this RSS
feed or ever remembers to look at this website again". Don't make your
prospects remember things; do the remembering for them.

Try using Mailgun instead of an actual email server you run; we've had a lot
of good luck with it.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks for the detailed comment! _Do the remembering for them_ \-- I like
that. I'll implement your suggestion asap. I'll checkout Mailgun too!

~~~
tptacek
You're very welcome. It looks like you've got something people are interested
in. Get everyone's email addresses and keep it rolling. Congrats!

------
WestCoastJustin
Here's a clickable link: <http://sysadmincasts.com/>

------
capex
Very promising. Would like to keep up.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks!

